# small cog shift "failsafe"



## louie (Mar 31, 2016)

I recently set up a 1X on my LeMond Zurich using my existing Force crankset with a Rotor 40T QCX1 chainring mounted on the inside of the spider. I’m running a Force WiFLi RD, SRAM 11-32 10 cog cassette, Force 10 speed shifter and a SRAM 1070 chain.

This is a dream setup for me with one exception. My recollection from my old Force compact setup (with a Force med cage RD) was that when in the small cog, a single tap would NOT downshift from the 11 to the 12 but do nothing (same sorta failsafe as double tapping when on the big cog). That was good.

With the 1X setup, when on the small cog, a single tap downshifts—not a double tap. A double tap while on the small cog will shift 2 gears, up to the 13. Since I’m already giving up top speed (with the 40T chainring), I’d rather not be losing more speed by unintentionally downshifting to the 12 because I single tap if I forget that I’m already in the 11. I’m getting by looking down at the cassette—but that’s not always the smartest thing to do at speed.

All other shifts are as they should be--double tap downshifts and single tap upshifts.

I want a single tap while in the small cog to do nothing.

What am I overlooking here? Thanks.
Louie


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

louie said:


> I recently set up a 1X on my LeMond Zurich using my existing Force crankset with a Rotor 40T QCX1 chainring mounted on the inside of the spider. I’m running a Force WiFLi RD, SRAM 11-32 10 cog cassette, Force 10 speed shifter and a SRAM 1070 chain.
> 
> This is a dream setup for me with one exception. My recollection from my old Force compact setup (with a Force med cage RD) was that when in the small cog, a single tap would NOT downshift from the 11 to the 12 but do nothing (same sorta failsafe as double tapping when on the big cog). That was good.
> 
> ...


Since no one else has answered, nothing. That's the way it works because you can't up shift from the 11.


----------



## louie (Mar 31, 2016)

@cxwrech. I understand that. There's no higher gear to go to. My recollection from my older setup is that a single tap should not shift to ANYTHING when I'm on the 11.

On my setup, a single tap shifts to the 12. Don't you think a double tap should shift to the 12 (not a single). 

I haven't been able to adjust the RD to just stay on the 11 when I single tap. I've tried tweaking the high limit as well as the cable tension. Any suggestions--besides to chill?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mine shifts to the 12 w/ one click...all SRAM road shifters do that. That's how it's supposed to be.


----------



## louie (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks


----------

